

Startup Row is coming to PyCon 2012 - VanL
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/pycon-startup-row-2012.html

======
dabent
To think I actually had a booth on Startup Row last year. One of my best days
of 2011. VanL and jnoller both came by personally to make sure everything was
set up and let me know that they'd make sure any issues were rectified. Of
course, there were no problems at all as everything was set up right to start
with.

Even if you don't have a booth, stop by and visit those who do. You'll see
plenty of smart folks working on some very cool products. It reminded me of
the feeling I had at Startup School -- lots of like minded people to chat with
and learn from and be inspired by.

~~~
jnoller
Thank you for the kind words - it was a joy to have you guys there. Let me
know if you'd like to be involved again for 2012 or down the road.

------
jtauber
Startup Row was an invaluable experience for Eldarion last year. I'd recommend
it to any eligible startup.

------
bryanh
Zapier just signed up and couldn't be more tickled pink about a chance to be a
part of PyCon 2012!

------
davepeck
I just signed up GetCloak.com. We're excited at the chance to participate!

------
jnoller
As always, I am around to answer any PyCon related questions anyone might
have!

~~~
StartUpGuy2012
I'm interested in the Start-up Row event as per
[http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/pycon-startup-
row-2012.htm...](http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/pycon-startup-
row-2012.html)

However, after reading about seed-funding @
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seed_funding> I didn't find anything that
indicated there was a way to get funding or win award money

Could you clarify how it works and elaborate it in a bit more ?

